# Android auf Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 installieren ?



## Green_Viper (15. April 2010)

Hi,
kann mir einer von Euch sagen,
ob man Android auf dem Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 installieren kann ?
Ich hab zwar schon mal irgendwo gelesen das Android auf dem X1 booted,
aber dmehr nicht.

Daher wür ich gern wissen ob es inzwischen eine Lösung für mein Problem gibt ? 

ps: Windows Mobile is Schei..


----------

